# PERFECT STORM !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

PIKE & I + hunting buddy just got back from 18ac pond to glass it - been in the 20's for a week - not much open water around us - pond is holding at least 800 green heads - then 2 tornado's hit - if you have never seen 100+ ducks form a Vortex - it is a sight to C - even PIKE got excited - charging the camera - cleaning the jam o matic - hope for pics 2morrow - do not think there will be much sleep 2 nite !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Duck tornadoes make even old hunters feel giddy.
Be sure and post up some pictures.
Do you ever use ice eaters?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex right now pond is 10% ice - with that many ducks they will keep a open hole over night - 15deg in the morning - + light snow - answer to your ? no - some times I wish I had a ice breaker - have 2 go old school and break it up by walking LOL - U have been there and done that ! as always know the water and V safe !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I live to close to the coast to have ponds frozen over. Some of the guys that live in North Texas use them.

I was wade fishing in the bay, in short sleeves last Monday. I only put my coat on for the boat ride.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - GIDDY ? seldom heard hunting term - but been there and done that - for me a point and the flush 50 quail come up - point and 40 pheasants rise - point and 5 grouse come up - point and 10 woodcocks flush - happens Very seldom - I hope to die GIDDY in the field - for the rest of the forum - till you have been there with your gun dog - you will neVer know what we are talking about !


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Where's the pictures?


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex no pics today - freezing rain - put PIKE up - had to keep guns in cases to avoid ice build up - took from day break till 4 to limit out - but have never seen so many ducks here in central Ky - back Sunday and the forcast is much better - we were always in the wrong place to day - but just seeing hundreds of ducks made the trip wonderfol - that was with a 1/4 inch of ice on everthing


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

42 degrees celcius here two days ago, lucky to hit 16c today. Heading for the mountains tomorrow with bow and barkers. A smart Sambar would be wise to stay hidden...... Astro is keen, Zsa Zsa's purely bursting. Might even try for some quackers


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Oz ! a trip with you and the mutts - is more mind bending than LSD ! wish PIKE and I were with YOU !


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Re: PERFECT STORM !*



R said:


> Oz ! a trip with you and the mutts - is more mind bending than LSD ! wish PIKE and I were with YOU !


Let's put it on the bucket list mate........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

We hunted ducks today and will be back out in the morning. Its the last day of duck season. I'm always tired and say I'm ready for it to be over, but give me a weekend away from it and I start missing being in the duck blind.
At least we still have goose season but looks like big numbers of them have already started to head back up north.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Had a stomach bug hit last night, so I stayed home.
Cash and my husband left a 3 AM to finish out duck season.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tex - went this morning and saw 1 greenhead hen - got it and it had a band - from 100s of duck to 1 over night - full moon & no wind they went south - all 3 bands this season were from greenheads banded in South Carolina in 2012 - makes me wonder why they are in central Kentucky - LOL


----------

